# Windows 10 Domäne beitreten mit lokalem Profil



## jimb0p (23. November 2020)

Hi Zusammen, 

ich habe eine Domäne bei mir aufgesetzt (Server 2019 Essentials) und möchte gernen erst einmal einen PC in die Domäne aufnehmen und das lokale Profil des PCs ins Active Directory mit aufnehmen. Ist das generell möglich? Gibt es Tools die ihr empfehlen könnt die die Arbeit abnehmen? 

Beste Grüße!


----------

